# Sneaky Snacker!



## Hawkeye (May 20, 2011)

We adopted our golden retriever cross (not sure what he's crossed with, we plan to do a doggy DNA test and find out!) from our humane society and because he was found as a stray on a reserve in northern Manitoba, we don't know his history. Well, he must have gotten some of his meals by trickery. My sister and I were sitting in the living room watching TV when in comes our dog, Hawkeye, (because he's blind in one eye, and he also has only his one large canine tooth on the bottom, he has all the rest) carrying a loaf of bread in his mouth! It was in the plastic bag, but in he came looking so innocent, as if to say, "I found this! Can I have it? It looks tasty! He also snitched some pork chops that were left on the counter in a metal pan. We heard a loud clatter in the kitchen and when I went to see, there he was licking his chops and looking very satisfied! He seemed to be saying Yum! That was good! Any more where that came from? Well, we learned our lesson! Don't leave anything out! Put it away! Somehow, I just didn't have the heart to get mad at him! My sister and I just laughed!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

aww what a good boy to bring you the bread! You must have been hungry! Sometimes, even when they are naughty, ya just have to laugh!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

One of the first lessons of dog ownership: never ever leave food out on the counter or anywhere within doggie reach. And it's amazing how high they can reach when they really want to.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer had a third of a Tombstone pizza last night for that very reason.... We thought it was pushed back far enough!


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Sawyer had a third of a Tombstone pizza last night for that very reason.... We thought it was pushed back far enough!


That's what you get for thinking:doh:


----------

